# best CO2 system for 14 gallon bioCube?



## skylarkfvr (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! 
I'm getting ready to set up my first ever aquascape in a 14 gal Oceanic BioCube tank. I would like to have it medium-heavily planted, but I can't find any specific information on how much CO2 (how many bps) is needed for a tank of such size, and what type of CO2 system to use. I'm debating between a cheap yeast CO2 system, and Fluval CO2 kits. Also, Fluval makes them in 20 and 88 (grams?) sizes, which would be better for my tank? 

Thanks in advance for any advice!:smile:


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

You should be able to provide enough co2 by going diy, i have it setup on both my 29g(2 bottles injected separately) and my 5g(1 bottle) and both drop checkers register a light yellow with 4dkh solution. 

Otherwise the fluval or a paintball setup will do ya fine as well. Just depends on how much you wanna spend and do.

The bps is relative per tank and co2 setup and cant be said that a specific rate will work for you, you'll have to work with it and find out yourself. A drop checker and obv bubble counter are a good way to do this. Just start with minimal amount injected if use the fluval/paintball method and slowly turn it up over the course of a couple days to get the proper amount without gassing your fauna. If it's diy I'd still get both the drop checker and bubble counter, and if it's still blue/green with 1 bottle, then make another bottle and see, or find a better way to diffuse the co2, like an inline reactor


----------



## skylarkfvr (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for such a quick and useful reply!


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Or you could build something that will last when you go to the 120 gallon aquarium:


__
https://flic.kr/p/4379697140

Here's plenty of information how:

http://www.barrreport.com/forumdisplay.php/6-CO2-and-Aquatic-Plant-Fertilization


----------



## skylarkfvr (Feb 1, 2011)

that certainly looks awesome, but i'm afraid my husband would not understand that (he is already kinda looking at me like :crazy haha


----------

